# Powerhead Falling



## piranha13 (Jan 24, 2003)

My powerhead continuously falls. What can I do to keep it suctioned to the glass?


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

didnt it come with suction cups ???


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Maybe use bigger suction cups.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I have it hooked to a UG the suction don't work it should still be fine, but if you don't have it attached to one, long fall to the rocks or sand, thats gotta be real bad for the motor housing.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

try hanging it from the side of the tank instead of the suction cups, or tie a string to it so it can't drop


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

if youdo have an actual powerhead it should come with 2 different pieces that can be used to keep the powerhead attached to the side of the tank. Try the other one if this one does not work... but if you only have the one double check to see if it is installed properly.... also they will stay attached better if they are hooked up to the rest of an undergravel water filtration system. To stimulate this get a pipe that is of similar size and run it from the opening at the bottom of the powerhead to the gravel. This will act as a stand and also cause less clogging problems.
GOOD LUCK


----------



## piranha13 (Jan 24, 2003)

I do have an actual powerhead. It's an AquaClear 802. I came with a thing to hang it from the side and suction cups. When I use the suction cups it will stay for a day or two and then fall. If I use the thing to hang it from th side. It makes a vibrating noise and doesn't spit out any water.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I suggest adding a fishing line string to it and then tying a not to something outside the tank for extra support, it wont even be visible and will be a temp fix so if you change your mind no permenant mods done


----------



## piranha13 (Jan 24, 2003)

Alright I go it staying still now. Thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

From what someone told me awhile back that always stuck to my head.. when attatching a suction cup, wet the cups first and then stick it in a dry place you want to keep it in the tank before you put water in. I have a Powersweep 228 on my 100 gal and still stick'in to the same spot. 
But hey, if you want to be creative, tie a pleco or 2 to your powerhead.. you'll not only have it stick to your tank, but all around filteration when they decide to move around!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I had the same problem with an 802 so I got a prefilter, which I needed anyways, and mashed that in the gravel so it uses the suction cups to stay agains the wall and rests on the prefilter. I also took out the actual filter so it is just the cage for the filter.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

one thing to check is the propellers inside of the console, take it apart and check this ... they have been known to come with missing pieces before. If it doesnt work and you just purchased it take it back to the store and get a new one... and make them test it there before you bring it back home :







:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I just rest my powerheads into the upright from the UG unit, does this not work?
or get better suction cups from your local fish shop.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

My powerheads cames with a couple of cone shaped plastic pieces that your supposed to use when using the powerheads on an UG filter. When I had a UG, I would use the cones and my suction cups but didn't really need them. Try lookin for those cone thingy's.

Good Luck


----------

